# Сильно сместился позвонок в шейном отделе



## Roma (22 Мар 2006)

В шейном отделе самый крупный позвонок (по-моему атлант) сильно смещён в сторону. Он как будто выскочил.. идёт ровный позвоночник, а потом как бы провал и позвонок сбоку. Работаю за компьютером, целый день на кресле, к концу дня ноет невыносимо. Иногда подруга помассирует, становится легче, но не надолго. Вправить тоже непонятно как, ведь шея.
Возможно ли его вернуть на место? Если да, то как?


----------



## Helen (25 Мар 2006)

Роман, шейный отдел позвоночника - самый сложный и подвижный, и одновременно самый хрупкий комплекс суставов у человека. Гиподинамия и вынужденное длительтное положение тела, конечно, не может пройти для Вас даром. Ряд симптомов и патологических состояний может быть проявлением патологии шейного отдела позвоночника, кроме описанной Вами ноющей боли в области смещенного позвонка. 

Конечно, необходим полный осмотр при непосредственной консультации, но до консультации, ответьте, пожалуйста, на несколько вопросов - ваш возраст, где Вы живете, не старадаете ли Вы какими-либо хроническими заболеваниями, например ревматоидный артрит, не было ли травмы в прошлом, а также перенесенных инфекций?  

Все эти состояния могут привести к вывиху или подвывиху атлантозатылочного и отлантоосевых суставов.

Конечно, нельзя самому предпринимать какие-либо серьезные действия, кроме легкого массажа, неприносящего болевых ощущений.

Во всех случаях Вам нужно обратиться к специалисту для комплексной диагностики и последующего лечения.


----------

